# They want to change from monthly to per push



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Have some new and old customers that want to go by push this year 
Are they go crazy Or is it me LOL What would you perfer 70 bucks per push or 200 a month??payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just make sure you plow 3times a month and make an extra 5 double loonies a month!tymusic


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

grandview said:


> Just make sure you plow 3times a month and make an extra 5 double loonies a month!tymusic


I here yaa grandview...are they thinking that we are going to have no snow this year?? 
Ps wheres the Amercan flag?? in our Imotes?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey, your right!:realmad:


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL They call them toonies back where I come from.
I picked up another customer today...and he wants It per push as well.
They all think there will be no snow this year.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Thats what I'm hoping for. All these customers saying I want per push! Too bad for me I'm advertising with 30+ other plowers, so the phone ain't ringing much.:crying:

This is crazy check it out, aren't you glad your not here...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

OMG!!! Thats insane!

Around here there are TONS of guys doing it, but very few have to advertise.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I couldn't believe that!!! Is that from 1960 maybe? Unlimited plowing for $169 and $189?? And around here there are NO advertisements for plowing, it's all word of mouth. I advertised for a couple years, but mine was the only ad for the most part. I saw about four or five for the Augusta area.

Anyway, about those who want to go by the push this year... Take em. They're remembering last winter and the fewer than average pushes. I think they're going to lose again this year.


----------



## 1-Ton-Chevy (Oct 26, 2006)

*immigration labor or what?*



Grn Mtn said:


> Thats what I'm hoping for. All these customers saying I want per push! Too bad for me I'm advertising with 30+ other plowers, so the phone ain't ringing much.:crying:
> 
> This is crazy check it out, aren't you glad your not here...


180 might get you 7 trips - max in CT - on a really small drive way with no hand work at all - driver stays in truck and is gone in less than 5 min -


----------



## 1-Ton-Chevy (Oct 26, 2006)

*question*



1-Ton-Chevy said:


> 180 might get you 7 trips - max in CT - on a really small drive way with no hand work at all - driver stays in truck and is gone in less than 5 min -


Are those per month prices or per year? Is there a min number of months at that rate?


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Grn Mtn said:


> Thats what I'm hoping for. All these customers saying I want per push! Too bad for me I'm advertising with 30+ other plowers, so the phone ain't ringing much.:crying:
> 
> This is crazy check it out, aren't you glad your not here...


I hear ya! this pricing is nuts,old man's been in the business for 30 years in the area and says the prices are just silly. there is no way anyone can make money doing that. legally.

I've been thinking about an ad. certianly not in that paper. it would NEVER pay for itself. BTW what paper is that?

I've been looking in the webster post, and D&C and haven't seen but 3 ads so far.

IMO the guys who post a price sight un-seen are thieves. sorry. just my opinion.

On edit: looks like the greece/gates area I bet alot of kodak "retirees" over there. Old man is one, but was plowing along time before he "retired". Seems like everyone and their dog got a plow truck when the crap hit the fan at kodak, Wish I was in the truck/plow sales business at the time... must have been a record couple of years.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

mrplowjr_ez_v said:


> ...I've been thinking about an ad. certianly not in that paper. it would NEVER pay for itself. BTW what paper is that?...


its the Adnet Direct. I've found the best way to get responses is to be consistant. a week here and there will get you nothing, and if you can afford it bigger is better. I just run readers (no graphics) for 6-26 weeks, it saves you up to 20%.

those were your signs  just kidding


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*supply and demand my friend...*



1-Ton-Chevy said:


> Are those per month prices or per year? Is there a min number of months at that rate?


those are unlimited prices for the entire season! I start at $225 and even that I don't make much money, but if I price any higher I'll have nothing to feed my kids with. the price wars started 2 years ago, but this by far is the worst ever. funny thing is every year the news shows people complaining because they paid _ALL THIS MONEY _and the guy never showed up after the second storm and they demand there $149 back!

now before any of you guys from CT and NJ pipe in and say "I wouldn't even get out of bed for less than $$" -well this ain't CT/NJ. Everyone has a snowblower or a 4wd or winter beater, and those that don't know that its only going to cost them $169 for someone to plow the drive, hit or miss, they are only out chump change.


----------



## Mad Mulcher (Sep 19, 2006)

Does the bottom left ad really say $168 for an 18 trip contract?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Mad Mulcher said:


> Does the bottom left ad really say $168 for an 18 trip contract?


you betch'ya- I told ya it was crazy here.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Talk About Lowballers*



Grn Mtn said:


> you betch'ya- I told ya it was crazy here.


 That works out to $9.33 Per Pushpayup 
He's going to be rolling In the dough
That won't even cover a oil change In the truck :


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Daner said:


> That works out to $9.33 Per Pushpayup
> He's going to be rolling In the dough
> That won't even cover a oil change In the truck :


I could plow 10 driveways at that rate and If I bring a coupon, I might have enough for an oilchange.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

at least last year he made $42 per push. - 4, 3" plowable eventswesport 

we need two winters in a row with 25+ events and that should bring the numbers back up


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Last Year was real bad for the per push dance...But this year...I'm more than welcome to sign them to a per push deal...Mark my words we are going to get hit hard this year with snow...Look at all the rain we had, all over...that precipitation Is not going to shut down for the winter.
It Is much colder around here for this time of the year...and the trees and animals are showing all the signs of a stormy year. It just a matter of time...I f It was just a bit colder now we would be hit with some snow...In stead of this rain ...No Problem....anyone else want to sign up for per push...I have room for maybe 5 more accounts
I can here the snow coming nowpayup purplebou


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Daner said:


> Last Year was real bad for the per push dance...But this year...I'm more than welcome to sign them to a per push deal...Mark my words we are going to get hit hard this year with snow...Look at all the rain we had, all over...that precipitation Is not going to shut down for the winter.
> It Is much colder around here for this time of the year...and the trees and animals are showing all the signs of a stormy year. It just a matter of time...I f It was just a bit colder now we would be hit with some snow...In stead of this rain ...No Problem....anyone else want to sign up for per push...I have room for maybe 5 more accounts
> I can here the snow coming nowpayup purplebou


I agree. In fact, yesterday I bet $27,000 on it. Bought a new Chevy Silverado 2500 and 8' Fisher to replace the old outfit on the belief that it's coming. Remember I was going out of business? Well, I'm back.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I said it before, snowplowing is like the Mob once your in it, you never leave!


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

Yup I think it'll be a doozzzzy this year, I think what is happening is the average customer is hearing all over the news that it will be a milder winter this year and think that means there will be less snow so they are wanting the per push deals...if they only knew.......lol


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

payup


EnviroTeam said:


> Yup I think it'll be a doozzzzy this year, I think what is happening is the average customer is hearing all over the news that it will be a milder winter this year and think that means there will be less snow so they are wanting the per push deals...if they only knew.......lol


payup


----------



## oldtimesnowplow (Oct 7, 2006)

*Old Time Snow Plowing - Alaska*



Grn Mtn said:


> Thats what I'm hoping for. All these customers saying I want per push! Too bad for me I'm advertising with 30+ other plowers, so the phone ain't ringing much.:crying:
> 
> This is crazy check it out, aren't you glad your not here...


I make At least $1000.00 per year on snow plowing per contract and I have 16 contracts. Move to Alaska. Hunting and fishing are great. Lots of Recreational Sex in all year long !!! OTSP:salute:


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

Mick said:


> I agree. In fact, yesterday I bet $27,000 on it. Bought a new Chevy Silverado 2500 and 8' Fisher to replace the old outfit on the belief that it's coming. Remember I was going out of business? Well, I'm back.


Hey, way to go Mick!!! Your trip to southern maine must have inspired you.

best

hillndale


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

hillndale said:


> Hey, way to go Mick!!! Your trip to southern maine must have inspired you.
> 
> best
> 
> hillndale


Thanks, Adam. And a $10,000 discount off a $32,000 truck and $900 business discount off an 8' plow for evidence of a legit business (Schedule C) had something to do with it, too.


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

Mick said:


> Thanks, Adam. And a $10,000 discount off a $32,000 truck and $900 business discount off an 8' plow for evidence of a legit business (Schedule C) had something to do with it, too.


Definately GREAT incentives right now from GM & Ford. I got the same offers on my Chevy truck. I can't imagine what they will be offering by years end.

H


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Mick are you going to be able to handle new equipment?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There's a couple things here. In my area, we get a lot that have everything under contract up to say 15 pushes. What the 'contractors' then do is push even if there is a 1/2-3/4" of snow to get the maximum pushes in. When the maximum is hit, the charge goes from say $10 (under contract) to $25 per push. So they really start raking in the bucks after the maximum is hit. Very unethical in my book. We have actually picked up some contracts this way when we explain to them why they were charged $10 initially and then it jumped to $25, really makes them scratch their heads at what was happening. 

The other thing is, you have to think of some of these guys were laid off from other jobs making who knows what $10-$12\hour. They might have a pickup truck already, they figure throw a plow on the front for $4K and they're in business. What do we charge? Heck I was making $12\hour operating a machine or whatever, $20-$25\hour with my truck is big, big money. Never mind all the expenses that are involved. These are the true lowballers, the jockeys that have no idea what their costs are or what they really should be worth in this type of business. Even happens to the big guys sometimes and those are the ones I have absolutely no pity for.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Grn Mtn said:


> Mick are you going to be able to handle new equipment?


I'm willing to sacrifice myself to give it the old college try:waving: . It's kind of rough driving around in a truck you don't have to worry about it breaking down and calling a tow truck. And I figure I can count on the plow controls working instead of diagnosing why it won't lift or goes right instead of up. And then why it won't go down.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a couple things here. In my area, we get a lot that have everything under contract up to say 15 pushes. What the 'contractors' then do is push even if there is a 1/2-3/4" of snow to get the maximum pushes in. When the maximum is hit, the charge goes from say $10 (under contract) to $25 per push. So they really start raking in the bucks after the maximum is hit. Very unethical in my book. We have actually picked up some contracts this way when we explain to them why they were charged $10 initially and then it jumped to $25, really makes them scratch their heads at what was happening.
> 
> The other thing is, you have to think of some of these guys were laid off from other jobs making who knows what $10-$12\hour. They might have a pickup truck already, they figure throw a plow on the front for $4K and they're in business. What do we charge? Heck I was making $12\hour operating a machine or whatever, $20-$25\hour with my truck is big, big money. Never mind all the expenses that are involved. These are the true lowballers, the jockeys that have no idea what their costs are or what they really should be worth in this type of business. Even happens to the big guys sometimes and those are the ones I have absolutely no pity for.


 Down with the Lowballers    
Leraaaaaaar snow


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

mrplowjr_ez_v said:


> I hear ya! this pricing is nuts,old man's been in the business for 30 years in the area and says the prices are just silly. there is no way anyone can make money doing that. legally.
> 
> I've been thinking about an ad. certianly not in that paper. it would NEVER pay for itself. BTW what paper is that?
> 
> ...


I dont know how any one could be that cheap


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

What is the big deal about going per push. If you charge an average of 50 bucks a push you will be alright. 35 min up to probably 75 bucks for a driveway. There is no way people are charging 200 dollars for 15 pushes. That has to be a scam. How do you even cover your fuel costs? I dont think I would ever charge another way. You get an 8 inch storm and thats two pushes(usually, depending on how fast it falls), What do you guys charge for a yearly contract? I live in mass and I know a lot of guys that plow around me and I dont know any that charge by the year. commercial maybe but not on residential.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Haaaa...Who's laughing now*

Haaaa ...Did the customers see something that we missed??...The snow ...I can't beleave they new something that I did not ...with all my weather gadgets:guns...Dang: 
Maybe they were right


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Grn Mtn;312940 said:


> at least last year he made $42 per push. - 4, 3" plowable eventswesport
> 
> we need two winters in a row with 25+ events and that should bring the numbers back up


yea at least, but, good part is that these lousy winters weed out the lowballers since they can't pay for the brand new equipment they had to have or no money to fix the POS they bought thinking they'd become instant millionaires!


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

Grn Mtn;312290 said:


> Thats what I'm hoping for. All these customers saying I want per push! Too bad for me I'm advertising with 30+ other plowers, so the phone ain't ringing much.:crying:
> 
> This is crazy check it out, aren't you glad your not here...


Whats nuts is in Buffalo, my Min is $250, most are around $300 a year.. That ad as people in there for $169, how do they make money?


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Grn Mtn;312940 said:


> at least last year he made $42 per push. - 4, 3" plowable eventswesport
> 
> we need two winters in a row with 25+ events and that should bring the numbers back up


I am an ad in his post  and i am a Roofing , gutter and snow plow company locally for 20 plus years now.

I stay within 2.1 miles from my home, The biggest driveway I do is approx 3 cars deep and 1 wide which takes a conservative time of 2 minutes if that with 3 to 6 inches of snow.My contract is seasonal one price WITH storm exceptions which add in that event.It is not unlimited,meaning you call cause plow filled end of driveway i go..NO ..lol..

My receipts are around 6k for the season,I can do 4 full runs on a 50.00 tank of gas easily.

If I go out 25 times I spend with insurance and gas less then 1k.leaving me a net of 5k.

Each run takes round trip 55 to 70 minutes for a 30 hour work period if i ran 25 times. Which means my truck makes net $166.00 an hour in my off season if I plow 25 times 

Now I am sure in other areas the rates are a lot higher , but like anywhere else market trends dictate pricing and as far as i am concerned 5k when i take the winters off is 5k .


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Daner;312276 said:


> LOL They call them toonies back where I come from.
> I picked up another customer today...and he wants It per push as well.
> They all think there will be no snow this year.


 I still think we will have a snowy winter Its just a bit late


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Daner;343882 said:


> I still think we will have a snowy winter Its just a bit late


*I dont know...the Toronto news is saying that Jan is going to be much like Dec.................*


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

poncho62;343943 said:


> *I dont know...the Toronto news is saying that Jan is going to be much like Dec.................*


 I don't even listen to the weather guessers anymore ...I'm running my own weather station for now on 
ohh and I see snow In Jan. Its on Its way


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Mick;312960 said:


> I agree. In fact, yesterday I bet $27,000 on it. Bought a new Chevy Silverado 2500 and 8' Fisher to replace the old outfit on the belief that it's coming. Remember I was going out of business? Well, I'm back.


DITTO

I just picked up a New Chevy 2500 with an 8ft western for $24,000 after tax... I have a feeling we will get hit hard these next 2-3 months


----------



## k5plow (Nov 4, 2006)

*yesterday's push*

all our customers are per push and one is a when they call we push. Well anyhow we finally got the call while we where finishing up another location. We arrive on site and they have about 5-6 in on the ground and once we finish there is another inch on the ground. So I said to the property manager that the storm should be with us through the night and that I was willing to charge her a daily rate for the day verses us coming out at a 2" trigger possibly 2 or 3 more times. Then she asked well can we just go to the monthly rate until February and back to per push in March. Well we didnt get much more snow after that but since she counldnt get a hold of the owner she just paid us for the services on site. Its funny that everyone wants a per push rate until we get dumped on.

Sorry I wasnt able to get any pictures of our day. I was in a hurry to get all the jobs done before I had to go to my other job. (cant really call in sick since I'm active duty military) oh well, my partner stayed out for about 4 more hours to finish up some accounts and a few call outs.


----------

